
Ask HN: Are you loyal to any brand? - waqasaday
Lately, I observed that consumers are no longer loyal to one single brand. They are constantly switching between different brands in same category.<p>An example that really stood out to me was: People shopping at Adidas stores wearing Nikes and the other way around.<p>Curious how has your experience changed with brands and are you still loyal to one single brand in a specific category?
======
tradersam
> Lately, I observed that consumers are no longer loyal to one single brand.

Funny enough, I was thinking about this today as well.

In my opinion, there are many different factors at work here:

\- Consumers in (most) modern markets have an abundance of choice, freeing
them to choose what most fits their needs and not what a corporation dictates
that segment of their life should be.

\- Capitalism sometimes bites back, speaking specifically on this one about
banks. Many people I've spoken with (obviously take this with a grain of salt)
spoke about how pre-'09 many, many people were pretty loyal to their bank,
even if it was one of the mega-banks. Now that customers see that companies
are no longer loyal to them, why be loyal in return?

\- The Internet has made consumer research incredibly efficient. No longer do
you have to drive to the Nike store to see something, go drive to the Adidas
store to check out its competition, and then drive back to buy or just stick
to one store. Now anyone can go on Amazon (or whatever site), read reviews,
and pick whatever fits their needs/style.

Basically I have quite a bit of unorganized, and probably uninformed, thoughts
about this, and would love to hear others as well.

------
stephenr
For the nike/adidas comment: I don't have a lot, but I have a few things from
each. I didn't buy any of them specifically because they were that brand, I
bought them because they were the right size/style/colour/etc at the time.

I am however more picky about some categories, and some brands. I'll never buy
a Samsung anything. I've "inherited" a samsung a/c, and a samsung TV. They
didn't quite catch fire like the last bunch of phones, but they're
sufficiently terrible and combined with their corporate MO of "copy
$PopularBrand, then cut corners" on basically everything they make, and I will
never buy anything from that company.

------
xcoding
Firefox, Lenovo, Vodafone, Coca-cola. I prefer tailored clothes that fits me
comfortably. Shoes built by local shoemaker, again fits nicely and
comfortably.

------
emmaheinz
I'm a big fan of Converse. I've never ever thought that i would walk with a
Nike or Adidas. I don't know exactly why.

